# Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator



## Sonntagsfahrer (4. November 2011)

*Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

Ich bin vor kurzen auf eine Wakü umgestiegen und habe jetzt folgende Idee.
Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob es ähnliches hier schon gibt, aber eigentlich würde es mich
wundern wenn niemand vorher auf die Idee gekommen ist. Habe aber auch schon hier
im Forum gesucht aber nichts gefunden.

Was haltet ihr davon, einen PKW Kühler als Radiator anzuschließen?
Ist das machbar? Schafft die Pumpe das?
Alternativ vllt eine PKW Pumpe z.B. Externe Benzinpumpe vom Kadett E-GSI 16V habe ich so gedacht.
Hat jemand Erfahrung damit? oder ist das ein absolutes No-go?
Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Blackburn-100 (4. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

Ein Bekannter benutzt einen PKW Wasserkühler als Radator mit einer nomalen Wasserkühlungspumpe, es ist also möglich,
Die frage ist nur ob man sich das ganze Geschäft antun möchte.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (4. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

Wäre je eher Just for Fun. Außerdem habe ich die Teile ja auch alle liegen. Einzig man müsste vllt schauen und auf die Anschlüsse achten,
da die Schläuche ja doch einen anderen Durchmesser haben. Weißt du ob der Umstieg auf PKW Kühler überhaupt
Vorteile gebracht hat (bezüglich Temps).
Danke für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## Blackburn-100 (4. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

Stimmt, mit den Anschlüssen könntest eu evtl. probleme bekommen müsstest vlt. mit einem adapter runterreduzieren.
Ja seblstverstänlich bringt das was, du hast dadurch viel mehr Radiatorfläche


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (4. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

Das klingt schonmal positiv. Im PKW-Bereich werden sie Schläuche ja einfach mit einer Schelle befestigt. Somit
braucht man ja dort keine so feste Verbindung. Und so lang das wirklich was bringt ist es ja interessant


----------



## Blackburn-100 (4. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

Falls du das in Angriff nimmst, mach bitte ein paar Bilder von der Aktion, würde mich brennden interessieren.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (4. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

Falls ich das mache, werde ich auf jeden Fall Bilder machen.
Ich kann dir sagen das wenn, die Teile dann alle vom Opel kommen 
Wobei wenn man die Pumpe wirklich weiter nutzen kann, 
ist es ja gar nicht so viel was es zu tun gibt. Denn eine Wakü läuft ja schon in meinem Gehäuse.
Hieße ja theoretisch nur Radi ab Größe von den Schläuchen anpassen und Radi dran,
oder habe ich da was übersehen.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (4. November 2011)

Wenn du die Schläuche drüber machen willst probier es mit heißem Wasser leg denn Schlauch rein und Versuch ihn mit einer Zange zudehnen und dann drüber zu bekommen  

Kannst ja mal messen wenn du in der Höhe auf 480mm kommst und in der Breite auch hast du ein mora  wenn noch größer Top  und wie dick der ist wäre interessant wäre Teil wenn du über ein monsta kommst


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (4. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

Nabend, Bolaji hab dich noch gar nicht im ICQ gesehen 
Also der Anschluss ich schätze mal ist 40mm bis 60mm auf der einen Seite. Die andere Seite 35mm vllt
Breite des Radiators vllt 600 Höhe vllt 400. Das wäre der vom Astra / Kadett mit 75PS welchen ich noch habe.
Dann gibt es den noch etwas größer vom 115PS und ich habe noch einen vom Manta B oder auch Omega B.
Die sind aber eher quadratisch.
Grund, der CPU lässt sich nicht wirklich besser Ocen als noch mit Luft  Da muss man ja mal was machen


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (4. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

VOn der Kühlleistung top  

und die Größe :-O


Ich bin in Icq nur du bist nie on  bei mir 

aber wegen OC habe ich keine ahnung musst mal ein paar erfahrene Aus dem Forum zu rat ziehen


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (5. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

ich werde gleich erstmal die normalen Werte testen.
Um hinterher zu sehen, wie sich die Werte ändern.
Erstmal auf zwei Radis wenn die passen erweitern...
ps icq hidden  aber da


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (5. November 2011)

Okay kannst ja Mal Bilder von dem radi machen


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (5. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

Moin Moin,
habe jetzt Prime95 mit dem ersten Test 1H 15Min laufen lassen. Alle Lüfter am Radiator auf 100% respektive 1170 bis 1200 U/min.
Der CPU ist wie folgt getaktet:
CPU-Z Validator 3.1
Und die Temperatur beträgt im Augenblick 51°C. Der Max Wert (ausgelesen mit Coretemp) bei 52°C.
Ich werde nachher mal nach einen Kühler gucken und dann muss ich mir Gedanken machen wie man
die Übergänge erstellen kann. Aber der Kühler muss ja heute noch nicht fertig.
Eine Zwischenstation wäre sonst wie erwähnt den zweiten Radiator montieren alternativ
erstmal mit 6 Lüfter...


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (5. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

Okay teste das mal  

Kannst ja ein TB auf machen  

mit der Überschrift 

Sonntagsfahrer meets Opel WaKü


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (5. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

Der Titel ist interessant, aber ich glaub so ausführlich wäre es dann ja nicht, ich
muss nachher erstmal gucken wie groß die Anschlüsse und alles ist.
Werde  dann berichten. Jetzt erstmal noch benchen mit der 4870


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (5. November 2011)

So Maße vom Radiator:
325x650x35  jetzt heißt es erstmal gucken wie die Maße vom Gehäuse sind...

Hier mal ein Bild vom Kühler, obwohl viele vermutlich schonmal einen Kühler gesehen haben werden 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (5. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

Oh sieht sehr gut aus aber denn würde ich erstmal ordentlich säubern


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (5. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

Bin ich schon bei  wobei ich sagen muss, dass die weißwirkenden stellen einfach nur Lamellen sind, welche nicht mehr 100% grade stehen .
jetzt trocknet er grade ein wenig 

vorher erstmal das ein wenig geschliffen


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (5. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

Okay und haste wegen denn Schläuchen geguckt ?

Und wo willste denn fest machen ?

Ach du kannst mal testen dein pc nach draußen zustellen und dann mal gucken wie die Temps sind  

Wie gesagt bei mir war die CPU bei 3,8Ghz nie über 42°C [mein zimmer ist ein Kühlschrank ]

Zumal der Core 2 Duo unter deinem Mugen unter last nur 32°C heißt ist und der auf 3,4Ghz läuft


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (5. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

Mit den Schläuchen bin ich noch am experimentieren im schlimmsten fall heißt es Montag was in der Firma schweißen 
alternativ bisschen basteln, Bezüglich der Befe habe ich mir auch schon gedanken gemacht, habe natürlich die Teile nicht mitgenommen aus der Halle,
dumm  aber ich bin da noch am Zweifeln, weil die Idee bedeuten würde, dass ich den Radi an der Seitenwand befestigen muss. 
Das wiederum bedeutet sofern der Radi keine Vorteile bringt ich hässliche löcher in der Wand habe ausserdem ist dann auch nicht mehr mal eben die Wand abnehmen 
Vorteil ist definitiv die Anpassung des AGBs. der dann nach oben wandern würde. Noch habe ich aber auch keine Möglichkeit die Lüfter zu montieren, hieße
der wäre noch passiv zu kühlen ausnahme den Originawindmacher von Opel  der ist aber sehr laut das habe ich vor 10 Jahren ja schon getestet


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (5. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

Kannst dir doch ein Rahmen machen lassen von der Firma ? wo du die Opel belnde für dein case her hast ?

aber du musst dir noch keine gedanken wegen der Befestigung machen sondern erst mal die Schläuche drauf bekommen um zu gucken was es bringt ?


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (5. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

Stimmt, aber die Firma braucht immer relativ lange  
Zeichnen ist kein problem auslasern dauert da nur etwas.
Dafür sind die Preise human 
Ob man die Lamellen wohl lakieren kann 
An einen Rahmen für Lüfter habe ich schon gedacht, ähnlich wie beim Phybia.
Aber auch der will befestigt werden. Ausserdem wollte ich die Lüfter nach Möglichkeit mit ein wenig Abstand 
zu den Rippen montieren, da normalerweise der Kühler durch Fahrtwind von 100km/h ++ gekühlt wird und das natürlich
ein ganz anderer Winddruck bedeutet.
Aber passiv geht auch erstmal, da ja die Wassermenge durch den Radiator steigt. 
Letzte Möglichkeit wäre einfach den Phybia zusätzlich drinnen zu lassen und den Weiterhin
mit den Lüffis zu betreiben.
Mensch du hast immer so gute Ideen,
danke.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (5. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

Keine ursache


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (5. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

pssst das war doch meine Idee mit beide Radis ich verklag dich kauf dir schonmal ein Apfel 

Hier mal die erste Seite



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Charcharias (5. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

ich habe mal zum test ein kühler eins busses in meine wakü eingbunden 
ich habe damals ne art trichter verbaut die vom durchmesser des kühlers auf ein g1/4" gewinde reichte 
war n normaler trichter hab n gewinde reingeschnitten und ne tüller eingschraubt die andere seite hab ich auf n panzerschlauch gestekct und den dann mit schlauchschellen am kühler festgemacht
wäre evtl. auch ne möglichkeit für dich


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (5. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

Überleg, also hab ich das richtig verstanden, du hast ein die schmale Seite des Trichters ein Gewinde geschnitten, und das war stabil genug für die Verbindung.
Interessant, Panzerschlauch? Vermute normalen Kühlerschlauch oder? Bilder hast du davon nicht zufällig noch iwo oder?
Die Idee ist auf jeden Fall eine Überlegung wert, ich habe schon überlegt ob man nicht eine Flasche als Reduzierstück nimmt. Active 02 hat einen schönen Deckel
dazu eine Flasche die weniger groß im Durchmesser ist... zumindest zur Probe.
Weißt du noch wie die Temps sich verhalten haben?
ist ja nicht unwichtig 
Dankeschön


----------



## Charcharias (5. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

ja ich hab so einen trichte genommen
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Befllungshilfe - Kunstofftrichter Befllungshilfe - Kunstofftrichter 32004

hab dan das schmale ende gerade geschnitten und dann ein G1/4" gewinde reingeschnitten
die andere seite hab ich so gelassen da der druchmesser des panzerschlauch perfekt gepasst hat dann noch schlauchschellen drum und befüllt
muss dazu sagen das alle komponenten aus dem nutzfahrzeug bereich stammten aber mit normalem kühlerschlauch sollte es auch gehen

hatte wie gesagt nur mal zum test angeschlossen auf dauer war mir der kühler zu groß und ich hab ihn wieder abgebaut 
die temps waren soweit in ordnung hatte ihn passiv betrieben und nach ca 30 min prime 38°C bei nem i7-920

kann gleich mal ein bild von der konstruktion machen hab die noch hier rumliegen für den fall das ich den radi doch noch mal anklemme

edit: hatte zur stabilisierung der tülle auch noch etwas epoxidharz aufgetragen da die tülle nur ca 1,5 gewindegänge gepackt hatte


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (5. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

Wundert mich etwas, dass der das Gewindeschneiden überstanden hat.
Aber so lang es funzt ist das ja ok. Leider sagen mir 38°C nicht viel, 
da ich keine Vergleiche habe mit normalen Radi von dir.
Aber passiv klingt schonmal gut


----------



## Charcharias (5. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

ja normal hatte ich mit nem nova 1080 so ca. 35°C (war im sommer) dafür aber mit aktiven lüftern


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (5. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

Danke für die Infos,  weißt du noch ungefähr wie viel Wasser in den Radiator ging?
Wäre ein schöner Richtwert. Falls nicht bekannt, macht das auch nichts.
Destilliertes Wasser habe ich ja noch hier nur mein AGB ist etwas klein das heißt dann wohl viel nachkippen 
am Anfang aber soweit bin ich ja noch nicht.


----------



## Charcharias (5. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

ach ja das war ne aktion da der die ungefähren maße 160x140x15 cm hat ( genau kann ich das nicht mehr sagen) gingen da so ca. 20 liter dest. wasser rein (nur so über den daumen)
hatte das am anfang unterschätzt und gedacht so mit 7-10l kommste hina ber das hat nicht gereicht da doch ne menge einfach in den vorkammern oben und unten verschwunden ist

für den fall das du das auch umsetzten willst solltest du mal prüfen wie du den entlüften willst 
mein kühler hatt zum glück ne entlüftungsschraube da der befüllt auch kein leichtgewicht war


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (5. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

20L   

Nie im leben habe in dem 360ger knapp 800ml drin gehabt also kannst du so mit 2-3 liter rechnen


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (5. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

160 x 140 ok das ist aber auch eine richtige Hausnummer. Meine Angaben waren natürlich mm Angaben. Also weit unter einen Meter und nur 35mm dick.
Das heißt wenn deiner Passiv  38° schafft ist meiner vermutlich davon entfernt. Da lasse ich mich mal überraschen.
Das heißt aber auch, dass ich vermutlich keine 20L Wasser benötige.  Ich glaube der Komplette Kreislauf hat beim Astra/Kadett nur 6-7l

edit,
das wäre doch was Titel ein Bulli Kühler für den Bulli (Bulli VW Bulli für Bulldozer aber der fehlt ja noch  etwas länger)


----------



## Charcharias (5. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

klar man muss auch bedenken das ich nicht den hammer durchfluss hatte da ich nur eine aquastream xt hatte
ja das mit den temps einfach überraschen lassen 
konnte meine konstruktion damals leider nicht aktiv testen, da ich keine möglichkeit hatte den lüfter anzutreiben (alle e-motoren die ich ausprobiert hatte hatten zu wenig leistung um ihn in gang zu bringen)

jaja das waren cm angaben


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (5. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

(komme aus dem Metallbereich da arbeiten wir nur mit mm )
Lüfter habe ich ja original von Opel noch das ist also kein Problem aber der ist böse laut 
Habe auch schon überlegt einfach zwei parallel zu schalten dann kann ich einfach die beiden Befüllungsausgänge nehmen
die passen nämlich so vom Durchmesser. Muss mal gucken ob ich noch einen passenden habe.
Allerdings hab ich dann vllt ein Problem mit der Einbautiefe...


----------



## Charcharias (5. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

ja laut sind die auf jeden fall wobei das bei der eigentlichen verwendung ja egal ist da der motor (zumindest beim bus) um weiten lauter ist als der lüfter


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (5. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

Ja und beim Benchen ist es alles Laut  Solang also die Pumpe ausreicht und man den passiv betreiben kann,
ist das ja ok. Zum Benchen kann man den ja dann anschmeißen wobei der dann vllt mein Gehäuse umblässt


----------



## Charcharias (5. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

kommt drauf an wie stark der lüfter und wie schwer das gehäuse ist


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (5. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

Das kann ich dir nicht sagen wie stark der ist. Die Einheit wäre vermutlich Luftdurchsatz / Zeit aber was das bewirkt kp.
Das Gehäuse ist ein Xigmatek Midgard.


----------



## Charcharias (5. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

das ist ja eigentlich ziemlich schwer denke also nicht das der lüfter genung druck erzeugt um das umzuschmeißen
ja gemessen wird luftdurchsatz pro zeit oder aber der druck


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (5. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

aber die müssen ja einiges bringen wobei ich mich da frage blasen die oder saugen die Lüfter im PKW Bereich?
Weil Blasen würde wenig sinn machen bei 180km/H auf der Autobahn. Andererseits brauchen die dann ja auch nie angehen eher im Stau
und da ist das Tempo geringer. Deshalb glaube ich, dass die dinger blasen anstelle vom Saugen. Die Überlegung ist nur wichtig weil
saugend wird der Lüfter das Gehäuse auf keinen Fall umschmeißen. Blasend glaube ich aber auch eher weniger...


----------



## Charcharias (5. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

also bei dem von mir verwendeten buskühler war der lüfter hinter dem kühler verbaut musste also zwangsläufig saugen (bauartbedingt)
der ansaug für den kühler war seitlich in den bus eingelassen, da war dann eine art kanal der die luft auf den kühler geleitet hat un der lüfter muss sie dann durchgesaugt haben da direkt hinter ihm die motorklappe sitzt


----------



## Ossiracer (5. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

Ist meistens so dass die Lüfter für die Fahrzeugkühlung saugend verbaut sind. Wenn man eine Klima hat oft auch 2 Lüfter, einer saugend und einer blasend.


----------



## Charcharias (5. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

da hat man jedoch meist zwei lüfter da klimakühler in der regel immer kleiner sind als kühlwasserkühler


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (5. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

So also der Kühler ist teilweise lakiert (komme grade vom lakieren wieder )
Die Kühlfläche sprich die Lamellen bleiben aber original. 
Jetzt muss ich mir morgen also dann nur noch die Befe einfallen lassen. Die Trichteridee ist aber schonmal vorgemerkt.
Dafür wäre ein Bild noch schön sofern möglich.

Offtopic
Abgesehen vom Winteromega dieses Jahres hatte ich noch nie eine Klima somit hatte ich die Probleme mit zwei Lüfter auch nicht


----------



## Charcharias (5. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

wollte grad mal n bild uploaden aber ich bekomme immer n fehlercode muss das gleich noch mal versuchen


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (5. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

Ich danke dir für deine Mühen 
Ich höre grade Eure Mütter ...
edit
offtopic 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-x0KRfF_Is alternativ die Schlange vor dem Damenklo,...


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (5. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

Das lied ist witzig  

mich würde auch mal interessiern wie das aussieht


----------



## Charcharias (5. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

so da der direkte upload im forum bei mir immer n error code erzeugt hab ich´s mal hier hochgeladen:
http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/wp000161bjsxpht6wu.jpg

der panzerschlauch fehlt jetzt weil der noch am radiator hängt und ich ihn verschlossen habe (sprich mit einer schelle und nem kabelbinder halbwegs dicht gemacht)
damit kein dreck und staub da rein zieht
habe keine lust den nochmal zu reinigen falls ich den dann doch noch mal verwende


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (5. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

Kannst du mal ein bild von deinem Aufbau machen


----------



## snapstar123 (5. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

Also ich finde deine Idee sehr gut, hab das alles gelesen, mich würden gerne die Ergebnisse wissen was es am Ende bringt ob er einen Mora schlägt und vorallem ob leise da wenige Lüfter, finde ich einfach klasse , Mfg Snapstar

Stimmt das Bild ist irgendwie nicht ganz richtig , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (5. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

Danke für das Bild.
ich hab das mal kurz simpel bearbeitet,
kann ich mir das so vorstellen, dass der Panzerschlauch das rote darstellt?
Ich habe vor, (sofern machbar) meinen Radiator welchen ich jetzt Verbaut habe in Serie zu verschalten.
So kann ich problemlos auch aktiv das sys betreiben ohne das meine Nachbarn sich beschweren 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Charcharias (5. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

der radi ist wie gesagt nicht mehr im betrieb da der mir zu viel platz eingenommen hat und der steht jetzt auf der firma meines vaters komme da frühstens mittwoch wieder hin 
habe jetzt grad kein bild da

das mit dem rot kommt dem orginal sehr nahe wobei der panzerschlauch noch ungefähr bis zur mitte des trichters ging damit die schlauchschelle genung platz zum packen hat

edit: finde jetzt grad im internet auch kein passendes bild des kühlers


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (5. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

Meinte auch kein Bild nur eine kurze Erklärung, hast den Schlauch einfach über den Trichter gezogen und befestigt vermute ich mal oder?
Quasi als wäre der Schlauch rot


----------



## Charcharias (5. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

jap hab mir ca. 10cm panzerschlauch gesucht den dann über den trichter bis ca zur mitte gezogen und dann mit ner schlauchschelle festgezogen und die anerde seite über den kühler und auch mit ner schlauchschelle festgemacht
das ganze dann zwei mal


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (5. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

Dankeschön, das wollte ich wissen. Weil hätte erst angst, dass der Trichter vorher den geist aufgibt beim anziehen oder es nicht fest genug geht, das es leckt.
Panzerschlauch ist für dich vermutlich normaler Kühlerschlauch gehe ich einfach mal von aus oder


----------



## Charcharias (5. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

ja im nutzfahrzeugbereich heißt das halt panzerschlauch aber im grund ist das normaler kühlerschlauch (der panzerschlauch hält glaube ich höhere temperatur und druckveränderungen aus)
noch ne anmerkung ich würde mir noch ein wenig dichtmasse besorgen für den fall das das gewinde nicht sauber packt 
kann dir da karosseriedichtmasse von petec sogenanntes klebt und dichtet ans herz legen
http://www.petec.de/preloader_produkte.swf

und für alle fälle würd ich mir auch ein zwei trichter mehr kaufen weil mir ist der zweite gerissen (hab wohl beim gewindeschneiden zu fest gedrückt)
 habe ihn dann mit oben genannter dichtmasse und epoxidharz wieder geflickt wobei ein neuer trichter mit sicherheit billiger ist

edit: falscher link hier ist der richtige
http://www.petec.de/kundd_ep.swf


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (5. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

Ich wollte als Dichtmasse Sika nehmen. Kommt aus dem Wohnmobilbereich, damit werden z.B. die Solaranlagen auf den Dächer geklebt. Ausserdem wird damit abgedichtet (von der Solaranlage muss ja eine Bohrung zur Batterie durchs Dach  ) Ich werde mal sehen was sich morgen so ergibt  Else bis Montag warten und im sichersten Fall montag was schweißen...

http://s14.directupload.net/file/d/2699/yqoyadfb_jpg.htm
Habe grade gesehen Petec ist quasi das gleiche wie bei uns Sikaflex...
Von Petec habe ich noch flüssige Dichtmasse (Ölwannendichtung (zur den zwei Korkdichtungen beim C20XE aber das ist ein anderes Thema))


----------



## Charcharias (5. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

ja gut sika ist auch nicht schlecht und wird mit sicherheit auch ihren zweck erfüllen

na dann gutes gelingen


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (5. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

die lackierung ist gut


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (5. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

Danke, aber vllt werde ich das morgen ja schon so hinbekommen Ich werde da mal berichten, heute habe ich zufällig schon einen Test gemacht mit über einer Stunde Prime OCed. 
Dann hätte ich ja auch einen schönen Vergleich.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (6. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

So da bin ich wieder, habe heute schonmal ein paar Sachen zusammengesucht.
Unter anderem noch einen zweiten Radiator, die Maße sind einfach schöner, 
da er mehr hoch als breit ist.

http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/2700/5rece5mq_jpg.htm
http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/2700/uqochqga_jpg.htm
http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/2700/bbkf6ton_jpg.htm


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (6. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

Oh gleich zwei


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (6. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

Entweder oder, oder beide


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (6. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

Beide wären krass   

so nur noch zwei beiträge dann 1000


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (6. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

Welchen findest du den Ansprechender von der Form her (so dann nur noch einen gleich )


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (6. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

Beide schön  

finde ich 

nur noch 1  der kommt silvester


----------



## Charcharias (6. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

würde auch beide verbauen wenn´s die pumpe packt


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (6. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

Habe ich auch schon in icq gesagt  wäre vllt eine Liang D5 interessant  oder nicht ?


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (6. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

So Tausend voll. Ich aber noch lange nicht, das Problem neben der Pumpe (vllt reicht da ja eine schöne Benzinpumpe vom Kadett GSI) ist eigentlich eher der Platz. Mein PC steht aufm Schreibtisch. Daneben der Monitor der Wiederum ist an der Wand gedübelt also nicht mal eben verstellbar  und deshalb könnte das von der Tiefe Breite problemantisch werden mit zwei


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (6. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

musst du umstellen


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (6. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

Die Wand? Ach den Raum  ich werde mal gucken Aber beide Radis zusammen haben einen riesen Vorteil...


----------



## Charcharias (6. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

oder du stellst die radi´s unter den tisch

zur benzinpumpe die könnte evtl probleme bekommen da sie ja nicht dafür gebaut ist wasser zu pumpen sondern eben benzin
man muss bedenken das ihr evtl korrosion oder die unterschidliche dichte des wassers im vergleich zum benzin zusetzten könnte
auch konnte sie eben wegen des dichteunterschiedes undicht werden, da die dichtung (meist hylomar/mit papierdichtung) dem wasser nicht standhält

alles nur vermutungen man müsste es ausprobieren


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (6. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

Gute Einwände. Wobei ist eine Externe Pumpe, komplettgehäuse mit nur Schlauchanschlüsse. Die Frage ist nur was sie fördern kann von der Menge. über 1000L scheinen mir doch etwas viel zu sein.


----------



## Charcharias (6. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

die wird wahrscheinlich auch gut druck aufbauen können 
kenne zwar den motor des kadett GSI nicht genau aber wenn es ein direkteinspritzer ist wird der druck auf jeden fall ziemlich hoch ist dann die frage ob die anschlüsse an den restlichen komponenten nicht nachgeben und alles unter wasser steht


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (6. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

das macht sogar die Liang D5


----------



## Charcharias (6. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

das stimmt wobei ich der meinung bin das die d5 mit ihrem hohen druck einer benzinpumpe für einen direkteinspritzer (falls es so ist) nicht das wasser reichen kann


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (6. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

Ja das glaube ich auch aber die D5 ist leiser und sollte voll kommen reichen oder wenn die nicht reicht eine Aquastream XT


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (6. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

Die Benzinpumpe ist für folgendne Motor
Opel Turbo | Der C20XE
Aber die Überlegung ist gut bezüglich der Dichte,...
Hilft nur eins, mit der Wasserpumpe testen.


----------



## Charcharias (6. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

ja leiser ist die auf jeden fall


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (6. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

und im vergleich zu der Größe besser


----------



## Charcharias (6. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

muss dir recht geben


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (6. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

Ihr redet von der Wapu oder war grade bisschen anderweitig am schreiben und gucken, 
welche Wapü würdet ihr somit empfehlen um mal wieder ontopic zu werden,
ich würde auf jeden erstmal die verbaute testen, wobei 400l/h ja auch schon bisschen ist.
200l/30 min 100l/15min 33l/5min etwas über 6L /min das wäre der komplette Kreislauf in 2 Min umgewältzt oder 2,5 min


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (6. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

das ist doch gut  

aber ich glaube die DDC220 von Phobya mit ihren 400L/H in der stunde reicht für einen 360ger radi aber nicht für das dicke ding


----------



## Charcharias (6. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*



A.O.Bolaji schrieb:


> das ist doch gut
> 
> aber ich glaube die DDC220 von Phobya mit ihren 400L/H in der stunde reicht für einen 360ger radi aber nicht für das dicke ding



würd ich auch sagen nimm lieber was stärkeres


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (6. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

Ok, aber zum Testen muss die erstmal reichen, zumal ja das Wasser eh verwirbelt wird und ich nur die CPU damit kühle, keine Graka oder sonstiges...
Da wird das H2O von allein ja abkühlen. und der Kreislauf entsteht ja durch das ansaugen ebenfalls fast von allein, da die Pumpe den tiefsten Punkt hat.
Ich lasse mich überraschen.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (7. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

So erstmal wieder Bilder, obwohl das ja eigentlich gar kein Tagebuch ist.
Ich hoffe das stört niemanden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (7. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

Mich stört es nicht


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (7. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

Danke, hier nochmal etwas größer hoffe ich.
Bild: sany2167-klein2mltv.jpg - abload.de
Bild: sany2168-klein1pyfj.jpg - abload.de


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (7. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

oh sieht ser schick aus was für ein lack nimmst du ?


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (7. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

Das schwarz ist original  ach du meinst Lila vermutlich ausm Baumarkt. Muss ich morgen mal gucken ob ich noch was davon habe dann kann ich dir den Namen nennen.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (7. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

asoo sieht eig. ganz gut aus


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (7. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

Nur eigentlich? du du du der Wakü vom CPU sieht genauso aus, warte ich guck mal eben
...
Hersteller Renovo
Farbe Metalleffekt Violet
aus Damme vom Baumarkt mittlere Regal


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (7. November 2011)

Klaa das Regal ist dann genauso wie bei euch hier in pb ?


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (7. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

Nicht? dann haste was falsch gemacht also bei euch musst du dich dann bücken. ICh kann dir sagen, dass die Front von der Dose Blau aussieht.
Art.-Nr. im Baumarkt
2789-0400-0450
Logo Renovo weiße Schrift auf grünem Grund


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (8. November 2011)

Ich werde mal gucken was sich finden lässt


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (8. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

Viel Glück. Bei mir war es die letzte. Wie gesagt Firma Hagebaumarkt.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (8. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

So ein kleines Update,
Teile sind fertig und ich habe ein paar Fotos gemacht von der Montage.
Ein wenig fehlt noch aber das kommt gleich.
Anbei erstmal ein paar Bilder.
Bild: sany2173ifk8x.jpg - abload.de
Bild: sany2176eg8rk.jpg - abload.de
Bild: sany2179p4j2f.jpg - abload.de
Die schönen gedrehten Reduzierstücke.
schön wenn sie dicht sind.


----------



## Shizophrenic (8. November 2011)

Sehr nette idee die du da verfolgst bin auf weitere Bilder gespannt.

Aber mal so als Tipp, wieso lässt du die Bilder nicht Forums intern mit dem uploader hoch das ist einfach schöner zu betrachten.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (8. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

Ich weiß nicht wie hoch die Begrenzung im Forum ist 
Kann gleich noch welche LAden.
Kennst du die Max Bilderanzahl?


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (8. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

Mal ein Paar Bilder diesesmal hoffentlich besser bzw angenehmer zum angucken.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (8. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

Sieht hamma aus top  

Läuft denn alles top ?


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (8. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

Nachdem ich alles Fertig hatte und der erste Kühler undicht war, läuft jetzt alles 
Habe grade Prime am laufen.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (8. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

und will temps höhren


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (8. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

Seid 50 Min Prime 51° wobei die immer mal wieder um 1 Grad steigt. Habe aber auch nicht alle Lüfter am laufen. (2von 3) am Phobia und am Car Radi keinen


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (8. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

oh und welche settings ?


----------



## Shizophrenic (8. November 2011)

Ja so lassen sich die Bilder viel besser betrachten.

Richtig klasse sieht diese Monstrum aus, wobei mir die Farbe eher nicht so zusagt.
Willst du den eigentlich noch am Case befestigen oder bleibt der so angelehnt?

Ich drück die mal die Daumen das alles dicht bleibt.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (8. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

Wie gesagt ist erstmal nur just for Fun. Die Werte sind jaa schon ok.
Wenn ich den behalte wird der sicherlich noch iwie befestigt. Ein Autolüfter für PC wäre da auch nicht schlecht (hatte ich früher schon ohne Radi verbaut beim AMD K5.
Aber ich muss gestehen Für Netztwerksession ist das weniger geeignet .
Dankeschön.


----------



## Shizophrenic (8. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

so ein autolüfter wird ja auch brüllen wie sau, evtl kannst du dir ja nen lüfterrahmen für den radi bauen, oder du nimmst die altbewährte kabelbinder methode ^^


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (8. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

Den Autolüfter kann man eh nur anmachen wenn man benchst. Früher habe ich den im Sommer für mich und für den PC genutzt. Aber muss sagen, dass das Lager das nicht lang mitgemacht hat, ich glaube die laufen nich so viele Stunden im Auto oder hatte einfach nur pech. Konnte den auf 5 und 12V laufen lassen...


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (8. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

Wie sind die Temps im Idel ?


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (8. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

Warte ich guck eben, im Prime waren sie nach 2 Std. bei 53°C jett läuft der seid ca 10 min ohne Prime auf 43°C zwischen43 und 45°C anscheinend hat der Radi was gebracht,
oder allein schon die Menge Wasser die jetzt benötigt wird und erwärmt werden möchte...


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (9. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

Das hört sich gut dann morgen mal mit dem Risen lüfter durch dann passt das


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (9. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

Dafür muss ich mir erstnoch einen Adapter löten für das Netzteil  am besten mit Schalter damit ich das ding auch Ausschalten kann.
meine 220V Turbine vorne im Gehäuse ist schon laut genug


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (9. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

kannst doch ein poti zwischen klemmen ? oder weißte nicht wie das geht ?


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (9. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

pssst bin gelernter Radio-und Fernsetechniker  ein Poti bekomme ich ncoh hin


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (9. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

Okay falls nicht bin in einer Schule für Elektrotechnik


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (9. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

Deshalb kennst du Potentiometer. Nachteil bei den Dingern ist aber, dass der Gesamte Strom über das Poti fließt.
Ausser wenn man damit vllt einen Transistor ansteuert, der Wiederum den Strom begrenzt.
Aber so umständlich muss es ja nicht sein 
*
*


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (9. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

Besorgst dir ein der das abkann fertig ist irgend wie geht das ja


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (9. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

Wäre eine Möglichkeit aber 5V und Voll sollten reichen.
Besonders letzteres. mein min Wert grade war 40°C  und der PC läuft ja schon seid 3 Std oder so. 
Da brauch ich einen Venti ja nur zum Ocen  und da macht man doch eh keine halben sachen.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (9. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

Noch nicht mal   einfach fenster auf und dann hat sich das  weil wie gesagt mine tamps sind so wie bei dir im idel bei mir unter last und oft drunter


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (9. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

40°C  unter Prime? So warm ist das PC Zimmer aber auch nicht, da eh nie Heizung an ist 
Aber der PC wärmt schon ziemlich im Raum.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (9. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

SIehste und du hast ja mein Zimer gesehen und glaube gemerkt "Wie Warm" es ist


----------



## bobtune (9. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

Bevor mein 450L Aquarium den PC kühlte hab ich auch nen 30 Euro VW POLO Klimakühler aus der Bucht genommen!

Funktionierte prima, schwierig war nur die Übersetzung. Hab geriffelten Gardena Gartenschlauch draufgeklebt mit Kunstoffschweisskleber und da dann PVC Fittings reingeklebt - in deren 1/2 Zoll Gewinde noch ne Übersetzung auf G1/4.
Die ganzen "Custom" Verbindungen dicht zu kriegen war nicht so leicht aber vom Aquarium her bin ich die Bastelei gewohnt.

In meinem Tagebuchthread werd ich paar Bilder vom Polo Radiator reinstellen. Der kühlte meinen q6600, die Southbridge des P35 und ne 460 GTX... alles overclocked und ein 20cm Lüfter lief dran. Temps waren deinen sehr ähnlich.

Ich würde dir empfehlen, einen zweiten kleinen AGB einzubauen, der höher als der Radi hängt - sonst sammelt sich die Luft im Radiator. Oder aber du lässt ihn so hochkannt - dann wäre der Radiator dein AGB und du kannst auf den anderen verzichten. Du hast halt mit nem KFZ Radi extrem viel Wasser im Kreislauf, wenn du mehr Durchfluss willst, kann weniger nicht schaden. Ich hab gemerkt, dass schnelltrennkupplungen es voll bringen. So switche ich immer zwischen dem Radi und meinem Plattenwärmetauscher fürs AQ.

Beste Grüße,

Robert


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (9. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

Danke für den Tip, Ich werde mir eh noch überlegen müssen wie ich das schön bekomme.
Heute wird das aber nichts mehr, heute nacht um 2 muss ich wieder weg und dann morgen Schule 
Also am We mal nachdenken  Trennkupplungen wären toll, dann ist nicht immer alles unter Wasser


----------



## AlpineRider (9. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

Betreffend KFZ Kühler aus Aluminimum im Kühlsystem:

Verträglichkeit der Materialien

Rein in der Theorie kann das Kupfer im Kühlsystem zu Korrosion am Aluminiumkühler führen.

Hatte auch so ein Projekt mit einem KFZ Kühler vor, bis man mich hier im PCGH Forum auf die Unverträglichkeit der Materialien aufmerksam gemacht hat.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (9. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

Ist ja erstmal ein kurztest.
Wobei der Gedanke ist nicht falsch. 
Aber vllt helfen da Zusätze.


----------



## bobtune (9. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

Klaro haste Recht mit den Materialien! Aber dafür gibts ja den unverzichtbaren Korrionsschutz. Soweit ich weiss sind aber auch stinknormale teure MORAs und dergleichen aus Alu - höchstwahrscheinlich aber eloxiert und damit etwas geschützter. Auch die Verschraubung ist ja aus nem anderem Metall, manchmal vereinen die Kühler auch Kupfer und Nickel.

Um der Korrosion vorzubeugen:

1. Kein Leitungswasser! Nur destilliertes oder Wasser aus einer Umkehrosmose! Da ist die Leitfähigkeit so gering, dass den Ionen das "Transportvehikel fehlt".

2. Korrosionsschutz mit rein! Es muss kein teures Fertiggemisch von Feser etc sein, Reicht g48 ausm Baumarkt - das ist dann Frost- und Korrosionschutz was in den KFZ Systemen prima funktioniert.

Im PC hab ich allerlei Materialien, Kupfer, Alu, Nickel und Edelstahl -> da brauchts mehr von dem Korrosionsschutz.

In meiner Wurzelkühlung überm AQ hab ich nur Kupfer, Nickelfittings und Edelstahl. Da reicht bisher destilliertes Wasser. Falls mir nämlich von dem G48 Glykol shit was ins Wasser tropft, schwimmen alle Fische ganz schnell bauch oben - das ist hochgiftig.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (9. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

Ich habe nur Desti Wasser mit Korrosionschutz genommen. 
Muss ja eh alles nochmal öffnen und schön machen 
Dann nehm ich vermutlich einfach Kühlerfrostschutz.
Ich denke mal das es da keine Probleme gibt.
Aber der Denkansatz ist schon richtig. Nur beim PKW hat man ja auch verschiedene Materialien
Vllt sogar Kupfer am Termostat oder so...


----------



## bobtune (9. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

Der Kühlerfrostschutz ist halt wirklich fast dasselbe, kostet nur viel weniger!
Je mehr Metall im Kreislauf umso mehr von dem Zeug muss rein, ich hab bis zu 1/4 g48 reingetan.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (9. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

Am besten Desti wasser und dann G48 im Verhältniss 10:1


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (9. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

ich würde mich einfach an den Kühlerfrostschutz richten so minus20°  sollte reichen...
Eigentlich könnte man das sogar Pur nutzen möchte ich meinen. Aber Wasser transportiert die wärme noch besser ab.


----------



## bobtune (9. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

Naja das Zeug entzieht den PVC Schläuchen die Weichmacher hab ich das Gefühl. Damit verlierst du Flexibilität und die Schläuche werden angegriffen. Also lieber so wenig wie möglich und soviel wie nötig! Ist auch etwas dicker als Wasser...


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (9. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

Letzteres ist das Größere Problem, Schläuche habe ich überlegt ob ich da nich einfach eine schöne Stahlummantelte Benzinleitung nehme.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (9. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

Schön rustikal


----------



## bobtune (9. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

Haha! Kannst auch PUR statt PVC nehmen, da sind weniger Weichmacher drin.

Ich finds auch immer von Vorteil, reingucken zu können. Plexideckel und klare Schläuche lassen einen halt wissen was im Kreislauf so rumschwebt.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (9. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

zurnot hilft a noch ein Benzinfilter


----------



## bobtune (10. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

ich habs mir nochmal angeschaut, kannst getrost auf den AGB verzichten und nur den Radi nehmen. Musst natürlich drauf achten, dass deine Pumpe unten zieht und oben reinplätschert.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (10. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

Das Sys wird (ich hoffe das es klappt) in den nächsten nach möglichkeit 14 Tagen überarbeitet.
Allein schon der Optik wegen. Die Pumpe saugt unten alles andere wäre ja Selbstmord wenn man Luft im Sys hat...


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (10. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

Lassen dan AGB lieber drin


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (10. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

Der AGB ist gar nicht so wichtig, wenn man genug reserve hat, eigentlich ist ja der komplette Radi bei mir das AGB bis das alles verdunstet ist ist das Sys 5 mal zerlegt


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (10. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

Okay :O 

ich habe es nicht einmal zerlegt bei mir hat kb  das Wasser raus zulassen


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (10. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

Bei mir ist das momentan so, dass der Kühler in der Gsamt Dimension höher ist als der AGB somit hat der natürlich wenig sinn


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (10. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

dann leg denn AGB oben drauf


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (10. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

Geht grade nicht dank an den Kabelbinder usw. Aber erstmal habe ich keine Bedenken wie gesagt wird bald eh umgebaut.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (10. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

Das heißt ?


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (10. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

Das der AGB mit Kabelbinder befestigt ist. und ich da nur eine position am Gehäuse gefundenhatte die so ohne weiteres passt.
Oder meinst du die Frage eher auf den Umbau, mir schwirrt das was im Kopf herum was ich mal testen möchte


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (10. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

Genau das letzte meinte ich


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (10. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

Ich sag mal soviel, Leicht leichter noch leichterer leichtbau 

Edit warte nur noch auf die Bohrmaschine


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (10. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

denn radi in neben Raum ?


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (10. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

Nein, das gehäuse muss lan tauglich werden.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (10. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

also willst du denn Befestigen an der seite ?


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (10. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

Ja so ähnlich. Aber erstmal muss das ganze ding abnehmen...
Der ist mit Wasser gar nicht mal so leicht.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (10. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

oh das kann ich mir vorstellen


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (10. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

Ich geh dann erstmal bohren, wenn alles klappt. Mit ein bisschen glück ist das Xigmatek später Arbeitslos


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (10. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

okay


----------



## Schmidde (10. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*



bobtune schrieb:


> Der Kühlerfrostschutz ist halt wirklich fast dasselbe, kostet nur viel weniger!
> Je mehr Metall im Kreislauf umso mehr von dem Zeug muss rein, ich hab *bis zu 1/4 g48 reingetan.*



Zu viel G48 greift doch das Plexi auch an?!  Und 1/4 ist schon ne Menge....
Die Pumpe hats auch nicht so gern das "dickflüssigere" Wasser umzuwälzen.


Und ein MoRa besteht aus Kupferrohren und lediglich die Lamellen sind  aus Alu, sonst wäre er auch unter den WaKü´lern bestimmt nicht so  beliebt, denn Alu will sich keiner freiwillig antun (zumindest für den  Preis) 



Aber back to Topic:
Schöne bastlerarbeit, und für den (fast-)Passivbetrieb auch ganz ansehnliche Temperaturen


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (10. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

ja ich glaube 10/1 ist besser


----------



## bobtune (11. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

bei mir warens wohl auch keine 1/4, hab den aquatube einmal damit aufgekippt aufgrund des alu radis. Wollt mich von der gegenseite her rantasten. Plexi und Acryl machten keinerlei Probleme - die PVC Schläuche sind ein ganzes Stück härter geworden aber dafür dann auch "verwindungssteifer". Bei jedem Wasserwechsel nehm ich jetzt auch weniger von dem Zeug, ich merke ja, dass mein Osmosewasser allein schon keine nennenswerte Korrosion zulässt.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (11. November 2011)

*AW: Meinung ist gefragt WAKÜ Radiator*

Ich habe ja kein Plexi  oh vllt beim AGB aber der kann ja auch fast rausfliefen.
Mit Bildern geht es jetzt hier weiter. Das ist etwas übersichtlicher...
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/95739-das-etwas-andere-tagebuch-2.html#post3628496


----------

